# OIL stoves ROCK (or so I've heard)



## cmarcuson (Oct 28, 2008)

-nice constant heat
-turn a dial for more or less warmth
-no fussing or mess from hauling in wood and loading the stove (AHHHH HEAVEN!! my wife will LOVE me forever)

BUT I want to burn biodiesel and not fuel oil.  Can anyone help with a manuf. other than Kuma stoves that has a carb nad burner designed and approved to burn biodiesel?  Any help is welcome.  (I'm hoping to find a smallish stove that is more ornate than what Kuma has).

Thanks


----------



## tubbster (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to heat with a lazer55 by toyotomi.
Excellent, relaible heat that I burned jet-a (kero) with. I would think it could eat bio, but that would be strickly a guess.


----------

